
What are some things Apple has really excelled at in the last two decades? - julenx
https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-things-Apple-has-really-excelled-at-in-the-last-two-decades/answer/Guy-Kawasaki-3?share=1
======
DrScump
1) innovating worldwide tax evasion schemes.

